# my new 3-legged rat... EDITED 7/31 ratguide.com



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

here is the link to the original thread where i am freaking out and people are consoling me, i take picasso to the vet, and we get her right front arm amputated. http://ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=9255.html

and here is picasso now! she got her stitches removed yesterday, where she SCREAMED like i have never heard a rat scream. her face got all purple, her whole body got hot and sticky, her eyes bulged out, and then she ignored me for a couple minutes sulking, but eventually she forgave me the indignity.
her incision today:









her incision healed up wonderfully, you can barely see the stitch marks, and she is running around on three legs like she's had only three her whole life. cleaning isn't a problem for her, as you can see here (she's super flexible):

























EDIT: here are a couple videos of her running around on three legs - took a while to get a video of her "good side"
http://www.zootoo.com/zootootv/v/mynewly3leggedratrunsaround
http://www.zootoo.com/zootootv/v/nakiepicassorunsaroundon3legs

she has no problem with eating foods with her one hand, i think she can get to every bit of her own body, and she has mozart and rousseau to help with everything else. she still climbs cage bars like a monkey, still tries to jump onto large furnitures, etc. it's really quite incredible.

again, thank you to everyone who was there for me that night (wow over two weeks ago already!) and to everyone who has continued to ask about poor picasso and send her warm wishes.

WHO IS THE HAPPIEST PERSON IN THE WORLD TO BE KEPT UP ALL NIGHT WITH THE SOUND OF A RAT ON A WHEEL?!
THIS GIRL! 
yes that's right, little picasso is still running on her wheel like a maniac. i take that as the final sign that she is 100% her former self! <3333









i can't believe how freakin' cute she is...


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

*Re: my new 3-legged rat*

What a trooper! I'm so glad she's adjusting so well to life minus an appendage!


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: my new 3-legged rat*

What an amazing girl!


----------



## Caity (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: my new 3-legged rat*

Ahaha awwww she's got to be one of the cutest nakies I've seen. What a lucky little girl to adjust so well.


----------



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: my new 3-legged rat*

WHY IS SHE SO CUTE? It kills me.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: my new 3-legged rat*

Looky at that! Another Nakie Warrior Rat!

Well done OnlyOno! You have one special little girl there 

Gah! I just love her three-leggedness. Can I have her? Pretty please? XD


----------



## ~AquaMerina~ (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: my new 3-legged rat*

Wow she looks great. I am so happy for you guys


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: my new 3-legged rat*

She looks lovely. LoL, I think the three-leggedness only adds character!


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

*Re: my new 3-legged rat*

What a cutie!
I'm so glad that she made it through her ordeal. =]


----------



## Susinko (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: my new 3-legged rat*

That poor sweet baby. I'm so very glad that she is doing so well now!


----------



## kellark71588 (May 28, 2008)

*Re: my new 3-legged rat*

She is so cute! Oh my gosh!


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

*Re: my new 3-legged rat... EDIT: videos*

the videos are amazing.. she looks great! she doesn't even seem to notice.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: my new 3-legged rat... EDIT: videos*

Oh wow! Are you sure she wasn't born to be 3-legged? The fourth just got in her way? lol

Way to go Picasso!


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: my new 3-legged rat... EDIT: videos*

Wow. Just shows how well they can adapt.

Well done Picasso!


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

*Re: my new 3-legged rat... EDIT: videos*

Haha... she gets around better than my four legged rats do! 

I'm very happy to see that she has made such an amazing recovery, and that she truly seems to be completely unfazed despite her situation.


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: my new 3-legged rat... EDIT: videos*



OnlyOno said:


> EDIT: here are a couple videos of her running around on three legs - took a while to get a video of her "good side"
> http://www.zootoo.com/zootootv/v/mynewly3leggedratrunsaround
> http://www.zootoo.com/zootootv/v/nakiepicassorunsaroundon3legs


That's so cool. I'm tempted to send this to my vet. I know she'd be interested.

By the way, I see that you're running low on Suebee's mix. :wink:


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: my new 3-legged rat... EDIT: videos*

Ono, those videos are hysterical! She's a doll. Lucky her, lucky you!

Congrats on a happy ending.

Rejoicing for you!
-Mary


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

*Re: my new 3-legged rat... EDIT: videos*

Wow, it seems like she barely even notices! Good for her!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: my new 3-legged rat... EDIT: videos*



JulesMichy said:


> By the way, I see that you're running low on Suebee's mix. :wink:


lol, yeah, i always make them eat the dusties at the bottom so that there isn't anything old in each batch that i make, but i'm pretty sure that they don't really appreciate that.

also, i would love for more vets to be comfortable with these kinds of surgeries, seeing as how wonderful these animals do afterwards. if you are truly interested, i can give you some more facts about the whole thing, like picasso's age/health, costs, medications, post-care, timeline for the whole thing, etc. i can always call up the vet and get the details that i don't know as well, like where the along the arm the amputation actually was, internal suture choices, etc.


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: my new 3-legged rat... EDIT: videos*



OnlyOno said:


> also, i would love for more vets to be comfortable with these kinds of surgeries, seeing as how wonderful these animals do afterwards. if you are truly interested, i can give you some more facts about the whole thing, like picasso's age/health, costs, medications, post-care, timeline for the whole thing, etc. i can always call up the vet and get the details that i don't know as well, like where the along the arm the amputation actually was, internal suture choices, etc.


Actually, get ahold of the people at www.ratguide.com and see if they wouldn't be interested in doing an article on it. I bet they would.


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

*Re: my new 3-legged rat... EDIT: videos*

OMGsh she is sooo cute!! how did she get that cute!!!


----------



## illmithra (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: my new 3-legged rat... EDIT: videos*

that's so great to hear! isn't it amazing how well animals adapt sometimes.


----------



## dkirschling (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: my new 3-legged rat... EDIT: videos*

What a cute little tripod!


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: my new 3-legged rat... EDIT: videos*

She looks like a mini kangaroo, hopping around like that. What a cutie!


----------



## sharlee (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: my new 3-legged rat... EDITED 6/18 - +2 pics*

What a beauty!! Picasso is a true original!!


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: my new 3-legged rat... EDITED 6/18 - +2 pics*

picasso is my hero! haha =] congrats.


----------



## AlienMando (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: my new 3-legged rat... EDITED 6/18 - +2 pics*

She looks so good! I swear I was thinking of her the other night!


----------



## aqualaureena (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: my new 3-legged rat... EDITED 6/18 - +2 pics*

Ahhh bless, thats so cute! my tailless rats the same, way more agile than the other. Can jump feet into the air!


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

*Re: my new 3-legged rat... EDITED 6/18 - +2 pics*

Lovely baba, u know what I read your thread at 1st when you were really worried about her, I started to wander what would happen if (touch wood) anything like this happened to my boys and, not being an experienced rat owner got a bit worried. Seeing your girl just made me grin and think how well the wee creatures a just. So Picasso you are an inspiration as well as a gorgeous little rattie


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: my new 3-legged rat... EDITED 6/18 - +2 pics*

hey everyone, I just wanted to update that Picasso is still being an amazing ass-kicking monster, and that the guys at ratguide.com indeed did an article on my silly little ratty.

http://ratguide.com/health/trauma/degloving_injury.php

hers is the third case history on the page. i'll add more pics later but i just thought i'd share!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

She's a famous 3-legged rattie now


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm glad she's doing well and glad you are able to help even more rats with her story.


----------

